# Hoyt Maxis



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Well after 9 good years I finally laid my old bow to rest. (sold it) Made the trek out to Jackson to see Brian and the boys(Tom thx for the awesome setup) at Schupbach's. Shot the Maxis in 31 and 35", the Z7, PSE Axe, Bowtech Defender, AlphaMax and even the Carbon Matrix (awesome bow, but for $1500 :yikes Kept coming back to the 31 Maxis and ended up pulling the trigger on her. Put a custom Axcel Armourtech 5 pin sight with .019 for the first two pins and then .010 for the bottom 3. QAD Ultra HD rest and a Fused 8.5 stablizer and of course a new peep and wrist strap. Thank god my arrows transferred over.. She's shooting right around 290fps with a 27" draw @ 68lbs and quiet!








[/IMG]


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

All right!

I have yet to shoot them but Im leaning toward the Maxis 35 . My old Hoyt has 14 seasons on it, I guess Im due.


----------



## daughtershunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy Cow,
You haven't even had that bow for 24 hrs!!!
Did you sleep with it also?


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

daughtershunt said:


> Holy Cow,
> You haven't even had that bow for 24 hrs!!!
> Did you sleep with it also?


Pretty much, got back home around 1AM discovered that my old bow case will work with it and went to bed. Only to get up at 5am for work..


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

daughtershunt said:


> Holy Cow,
> You haven't even had that bow for 24 hrs!!!
> Did you sleep with it also?


Doesn't everybody?


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

A flippin HOYT????

Come on, Drew.. I thought you were a Mathews guy for God's sake..

Just kiddin, sweet rig..

Relax that death grip you might be able to hit somethin :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

UNREEL said:


> A flippin HOYT????
> 
> Come on, Drew.. I thought you were a Mathews guy for God's sake..
> 
> ...



Death grip? look a little closer I only have one finger wrapped around...didn't want to drop it on my 1st or 2nd shot right out of the press.. PS. the Z7 just didn't feel right for me, everyone is different!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

How you like that armourtech? sweet isn't it . I am going to see about switching my last three pins to .10 also.
congrates on your new baby


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Captain said:


> PS. the Z7 just didn't feel right for me, everyone is different!


 
That's exactly why I haven't retired the Switchback yet.

Nothing, I mean nothing, shoots for me as good as that bow does.

And I USED to buy a new Mathews every year. I even named my last born Mathew, if that tells you anything


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> Doesn't everybody?


 
Switchy under the bed. No joke...


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

SPITFIRE said:


> How you like that armourtech? sweet isn't it . I am going to see about switching my last three pins to .10 also.
> congrates on your new baby


Its everything you said it would be...the micro adjustments are awesome, clicks like a scope! Can't wait to get the long ball pins sighted in once the weather breaks


----------



## letthemgrow (Dec 13, 2009)

You will enjoy your Hoyt. Been shooting hoyt for twenty years (except one, jumped on the Matthews bandwagen once, that lasted one season, and went back to Hoyt) Just feels right. Don't wait for fall to take it in the woods, does a great job on turkeys. Enjoy.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Same here, Team Hoyt all the way.. Not sure why Unreel thought I was a Mathews guy...:lol:


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Cuz your a Tiara guy...

Just seemed right....


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

UNREEL said:


> Cuz your a Tiara guy...
> 
> Just seemed right....


Exactly thats why you should swith over...


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Captain said:


> Exactly thats why you should swith over...


 
It's pronounced "Switch"back...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new rig! If I hadn't just bought a new AM32 in October I'd jump on a Maxis right now. Pretty fine bow and they shoot awesome but I can't find any noticable difference from the AM32.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

UNREEL said:


> It's pronounced "Switch"back...


Woops.....Typo! and you should still "Switch"..

Graybeard there are quite a few differences between the AM and the Maxxis, if I would have been ready last year I would of purchased the AM as well..


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Captain said:


> Woops.....Typo! and you should still "Switch"..
> 
> Graybeard there are quite a few differences between the AM and the Maxxis, if I would have been ready last year I would of purchased the AM as well..


I realize there are differences but as far as the fit and the way it shot for me I didn't really notice that it was any quiter or smoother. It was faster for sure and I like the looks of the over parallel limbs but I didn't think it was enough to get me to buy one. Great bow though


----------

